# Are there any skateboarders around these parts?



## rawrkunjrawr (Mar 14, 2012)

In my awesome high of buying a new board (2 week wait to get it) I thought I would check around the good old SS to see if anyone else skates, and what they use.

Zero Apocalypse Cole 7.75" deck
Thunder 145 trucks
Spitfire 52mm wheels
Rush 7 bearings
Jessup Griptape


----------



## buffa d (Apr 17, 2012)

-Klapi 8.0 deck (a small Finnish brand), Mob grip.
-Independent trucks, the lower ones. They actually kinda suck since I get wheelbites if I don't land my tricks PRod style. Should've bought the normal version.
-Bones STF wheels. Best ones available!
-No idea what bearings I have, but they're good!

Adidas shoes! Best shoes on the market today imo. I've been using Campus vulcs for two years now. I'm on my 8th pair or something 
Right now I'm sporting the Adi-eases. They're great If you like thinner shoes.

I've been skating flat ground tricks in a 2x3m space in a nearby storage area. I've done that almost every day. Though, I do go to an indoor once or twice a week. But that's motivation for you 

Waiting for the spring. Just started snowing again


----------



## ASoC (Apr 17, 2012)

Do longboards count too? 

I have two boards right now, 

Powell-Peralta Cab Street Deck
Indy 10" trucks
Bones Reds Bearings
Powell-Peralta Rat Bones wheels

This is the one that I take into the pools 

Sector 9 46" deck
Gullwing Charger Trucks
Bones Reds
Abec 11 Gumballs 76mm 

This was my daily transportation before I started driving, still use it for fun. My town is pretty hilly


----------

